# We need a "What the heck is that and where can I find one" forum category...



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

*We need a "What the heck is that and where can I find one" forum category...*

Anyway, I'm working on a prop that will have a water sprayer feature that I cannot find the right parts for because I don't know what they're actually called!

I've found a picture of exactly what I want, but it's on a ready made product and not long enough. I'd like to find the raw parts...

here it is-










Its the little black bendy things. You bend them and they keep their shape. Plus they have a spray nozzle on the end.

Anyone know what that tubing is or where to find it?

Thanks

-Rob


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This isn't quite the same thing, but will do the job:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#any-which-way-coolant-hose/=jomo5f


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmmm... interesting, vedy interesting...

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, We actually already have two sections that can handle these inquiries. We have a wanted section in the classifieds, and we have right here in general prop discussion! Good luck on your search.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah, I kind of thought the classified was for items that were essentially identified, not for reverse engineering type stuff inquiries, but I see your point.

Anyway, the Loc-Line might work, but at first glance may have a couple drawbacks- the smallest tubing is 1/4 I.D.- I was hoping to find 1/4 O.D. I Know- picky- picky, but if you're gonna spend the time and money prototyping... 

And lastly- they offer "nozzles"- which may work perfectly, but I was hoping for a "spray head". The difference being, nozzles may only deliver a stream, not a spray.

All the same, thanks for the help!

btw, through that tip, and by reading a half dozen websites related I stumbled across a common, non-branded name for a similar tubing- goose neck hose... 

getting closer...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Like this? But coil a soft,stiff wire (soldering wire?) around the tubies to hold the angle of spray?? tape the ends up a bit to give same "spray" effect like putting your thumb over the end of a hose..

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/pro...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CI-ZlMmSgbMCFSXNOgodfAsAEA


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, you've got the idea, but was hoping that the wire coil would be, like molded into the plastic itself for durability, otherwise its going to get munched by the actor.

I emailed the manufacturer and actually got a reply! He says he uses the same type tubing that is commonly found at hardware stores in the sprinkler stuff- like rainbird... I've been in that isle many times in many stores and have never seen positionable tubing. They do have the little sprayer heads, but they aren't the same as pictured above. I guess I need to go back there again and troll the isle...

Thanks again.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I don't remember what you have pictured is called either, but I do know you can maybe still get them in your gardening sections of any home and garden retailer. If your lucky cause that is normally sold during the spring and summer seasons. You may be able to get this sprinkler or water unit at a local nursery in your area as well.

Okay, I just saw this on Amazon selling for $12.92 it's called the "Noodlehead N111C Flexible Lawn and Garden Sprinkler" made by Noodlehead.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I seem to remember seeing some personal misters in the summer time that would hold their position....


----------

